

WWDC Announced to go on sale April 25 10am PDT - terhechte
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tracks/

======
terhechte
I hope Apple's servers can stand the stampede that will happen at 10am. Also,
finally I can turn off my phone at night again. Two days ago Apple took down
their developer.apple.com/wwdc page at 3am CET and my auto-wwdc alarm woke me
up right away.

